# Rockler Sale/Coupon



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Among other sale items, Rockler currently has the HTC PM1000 Portamate Mobile Base on sale right now for $39.99. I put 2 in my cart yesterday, but with shipping ($11.99) and tax (7%) added i couldn't bring myself to pull the trigger (total was very close to $100).

This morning i had an e-mail from them with $20 an order of $50 or more (code V2482) so i went back to my cart and plugged the coupon in, not expecting it to apply since these were already on sale. It DID apply so i ended up at $77 shipped for a pair of mobile bases. 

After 2 years of picking up my old 6" x 48" disk/belt sander every time i wanted to use it--i'll soon be able to roll it. Yes, i've intended to build a base, but at the price of casters, $38.50 each seemed not so bad.

earl


----------



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

Love the Rockler products and have purchased quite a bit in the past as they seem to have some unique items. I went to make another purchase just this past week and found a huge increase in postage to Canada. It used to be $18.00 something. NOW they want $35.00 shipping for standard rate. I guess that does it for online shopping @ Rockler. With exchange and shipping added it's far more than it's worth. I'll have to find new sources closer to home.


----------

